# Heel lift



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks like a normal plain piece of foam that comes in either a square with the middle cut out or a squared J cut from half of the square.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You should try the Salomon Dialogue, F4 or Synapse. I've tried a ton of boots over the years and these have to best heel hold to this date. Go with a boot that is smushing your toes in the shop and get them heat molded. When you tighten your boot and strap in your board it will suck your heel down in the heel cup of the boot. 


I also suggest you go to the Wiredsport boot thread and tell him your issue. He will get you where you really should be.


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> You should try the Salomon Dialogue, F4 or Synapse. I've tried a ton of boots over the years and these have to best heel hold to this date. Go with a boot that is smushing your toes in the shop and get them heat molded. When you tighten your boot and strap in your board it will suck your heel down in the heel cup of the boot.
> 
> 
> I also suggest you go to the Wiredsport boot thread and tell him your issue. He will get you where you really should be.


Thank you for the advice! I am new to this forum, or forums in general still learning my way around, I found Wiredsport and PM him, thats cause I couldnt find the boot forum you were talking about. If you could send me a link to that specific forum it will be great, maybe I am not using the search right I dont know.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

benben said:


> Hey does anyone ever heard of this?
> StopHeelLift.com - SHL? + UK made sports products for Snowboard, Ski,
> they have a product that is suppose to stop heel lift something I have suffered from for a long time.
> Really what I wanted to know is if I should buy a tight boot again that fits my heel well and killing my circulation, or can I buy my real size and just add those. I had j bars in the past in a Salomon malamute and Synapse and it didnt work I wonder if those are different. Any input will be appreciated
> ...


I can't be bothered to do the exchange rates to see if these guys are cheaper, but I'm pretty sure they will be?????

Below is an example of what there!!!!!

Boot Fitting Foam C-Pads

Along with a whole heap of other bits to solve issues!!!!!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

benben said:


> Thank you for the advice! I am new to this forum, or forums in general still learning my way around, I found Wiredsport and PM him, thats cause I couldnt find the boot forum you were talking about. If you could send me a link to that specific forum it will be great, maybe I am not using the search right I dont know.


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html


Read through that entire thread and you'll gain massive knowledge including many personal experiences. Then post your issues and questions and he will definitely get back to you. I think I added the link address right, I'm not that good at foruming myself. lol


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html
> 
> 
> Read through that entire thread and you'll gain massive knowledge including many personal experiences. Then post your issues and questions and he will definitely get back to you. I think I added the link address right, I'm not that good at foruming myself. lol


Thank you I will look at it, I did find his foot measuring tool online the shed a lot of light on boot sizing and the amazing ignorance some boot fitters and stores have, I have been mislead all this time, but better learn it late than ever, apparently boots should be chosen based on the Cm length of the foot, didnt know that and always ended up buying my boot size as it will be a normal shoe, ended up being too big.


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html
> 
> 
> Read through that entire thread and you'll gain massive knowledge including many personal experiences. Then post your issues and questions and he will definitely get back to you. I think I added the link address right, I'm not that good at foruming myself. lol


Oh well I was talking about the same thread I found, just looked at the link you sent to me and thats the one, Ill keep reading through it, thanks


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

benben said:


> Thank you I will look at it, I did find his foot measuring tool online the shed a lot of light on boot sizing and the amazing ignorance some boot fitters and stores have, I have been mislead all this time, but better learn it late than ever, apparently boots should be chosen based on the Cm length of the foot, didnt know that and always ended up buying my boot size as it will be a normal shoe, ended up being too big.


Yep, 11+ years for me wearing the wrong size. This season I downsized and went with Salomon and I can't even explain the difference. Got 35 days so far and its been awesome. The first two days was a little painful because I didn't heat mold and I let them naturally form. The break in period was well worth it.


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> Yep, 11+ years for me wearing the wrong size. This season I downsized and went with Salomon and I can't even explain the difference. Got 35 days so far and its been awesome. The first two days was a little painful because I didn't heat mold and I let them naturally form. The break in period was well worth it.


OMG same here! 11 years lol, its funny how non of the boot companies dont ever have a simple explanation how to measure a foot and how to pick a size, some of them wont even put the mondo size of the boot online, you would think they will do a maximum effort to make sure that if someone is buying online, he or she will have a good fit and will be happy without messing with returns or frustration. I dont even wanna start thinking of all the time/money spent on my snow trips over the years hotels passes etc. where I thought Im enjoying, while the whole time I was performing at 50 percent of my capabilities.


----------



## BigVig90 (Jan 1, 2016)

Mystery2many said:


> Yep, 11+ years for me wearing the wrong size. This season I downsized and went with Salomon and I can't even explain the difference. Got 35 days so far and its been awesome. The first two days was a little painful because I didn't heat mold and I let them naturally form. The break in period was well worth it.





benben said:


> OMG same here! 11 years lol, its funny how non of the boot companies dont ever have a simple explanation how to measure a foot and how to pick a size, some of them wont even put the mondo size of the boot online, you would think they will do a maximum effort to make sure that if someone is buying online, he or she will have a good fit and will be happy without messing with returns or frustration. I dont even wanna start thinking of all the time/money spent on my snow trips over the years hotels passes etc. where I thought Im enjoying, while the whole time I was performing at 50 percent of my capabilities.


Did it really make that big of a difference? When I first purchased my snowboard boots 2ish years ago I was a bit heavier so I had to order a size 18 to accommodate my more plump foot. Fast forward to now and 18's definitely a bit large and can feel quite a bit of movement. Really want to purchase some size 17s and see if it changes my life lmao. 

Boot is the Ride Bigfoot. because it's the ONLY option I have :crying:


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

BigVig90 said:


> Did it really make that big of a difference? When I first purchased my snowboard boots 2ish years ago I was a bit heavier so I had to order a size 18 to accommodate my more plump foot. Fast forward to now and 18's definitely a bit large and can feel quite a bit of movement. Really want to purchase some size 17s and see if it changes my life lmao.
> 
> Boot is the Ride Bigfoot. because it's the ONLY option I have :crying:


When I did snowboard with the smaller size for the first time, my reaction to my GF on the bottom of the mountains was:

"I didnt know I can ride like this" Like who was that?? and where was he hiding lol


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

Have to agree with a lot that's been said. I wear a 9.5/10 street shoe so I've been wearing size 10 boots for years upon years, only to have them pack out and feel loose in the heel/toes after a few weeks. I'd be constantly struggling to cut and fit pieces of foam in different areas throughout the boot only to have to do it again week after week. 

I recently bought a pair of Ride Lasso's in an 8.5 after sitting down with a knowledgable boot fitter. They were super tight and bruised my big toes for the first two weeks but they slowly started to break in nicely. I would also HIGHLY recommend new insoles like Footprint or Stomp, especially if you have higher arches. The stock insoles in pretty much all boots are paper thin with little to no arch support or heel cushion. A lot of boots now have a dedicated BOA for heel lift. The Lasso's have a boa that pulls the tongue down and back towards your ankle so it really holds it in there while you can keep the outer boa a bit looser if you want. I had K2 Maysis' that have the Boa Conda system which is a piece of formed plastic that you can tighten over your ankle, but I found that system to have a fair amount of pressure points.

A proper fitting boot is the most important piece of gear you can have. Your bindings and board are secondary. A huge thing to remember when trying on boots is that they'll NEVER be tighter/smaller than the first time you wear them.


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

psklt said:


> Have to agree with a lot that's been said. I wear a 9.5/10 street shoe so I've been wearing size 10 boots for years upon years, only to have them pack out and feel loose in the heel/toes after a few weeks. I'd be constantly struggling to cut and fit pieces of foam in different areas throughout the boot only to have to do it again week after week.
> 
> I recently bought a pair of Ride Lasso's in an 8.5 after sitting down with a knowledgable boot fitter. They were super tight and bruised my big toes for the first two weeks but they slowly started to break in nicely. I would also HIGHLY recommend new insoles like Footprint or Stomp, especially if you have higher arches. The stock insoles in pretty much all boots are paper thin with little to no arch support or heel cushion. A lot of boots now have a dedicated BOA for heel lift. The Lasso's have a boa that pulls the tongue down and back towards your ankle so it really holds it in there while you can keep the outer boa a bit looser if you want. I had K2 Maysis' that have the Boa Conda system which is a piece of formed plastic that you can tighten over your ankle, but I found that system to have a fair amount of pressure points.
> 
> A proper fitting boot is the most important piece of gear you can have. Your bindings and board are secondary. A huge thing to remember when trying on boots is that they'll NEVER be tighter/smaller than the first time you wear them.


Last night I sold my almost new k2 maysis size 9. I called the guy who sold it to me and said they are killing me, like I would take them off and it would take the blood around half an hour to get back to my feet. So Im going with 9.5 Nitro. 
You mentioned something about when trying boots They never be smaller than the first time you wear them? What do you mean?


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

I meant I called the guy, and he said keep riding them they will pack out, but I could not bear the pain.
I didnt finish my sentence in the post above.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

The first time you wear any shoe or boot will be the smallest size they will ever be. When you start wearing said shoe or boot, they will wear and stretch out. They will not suddenly get smaller(unless you find a way to shrink them).


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

benben said:


> I meant I called the guy, and he said keep riding them they will pack out, but I could not bear the pain.
> I didnt finish my sentence in the post above.


Are all of your toes touching the end? Are any of them curled? My feet hurt pretty dang bad the first few days with the Maysis, but then around day 10 or 12 they suddenly felt really comfortable. The Conda was still giving me some pressure points though. I had to ditch them a few days after that because the side boas would get popped loose from my high backs constantly throughout the day. 

I hear you as far as bearing the pain goes...it can get pretty bad for a few days. I've been consistently soaking my feet with epsom salt to help the bruising from breaking in two pairs of new boots within 4-5 weeks, but both pairs eventually packed down and out, stretched, and softened up a little. I'm still breaking in the Lasso's, but they've come a long way in a few weeks.

Boots will never be tighter/smaller than the first time you wear them because they'll be slowly packing down/out, stretching, and breaking down with every step you take and turn you make.


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

psklt said:


> Are all of your toes touching the end? Are any of them curled? My feet hurt pretty dang bad the first few days with the Maysis, but then around day 10 or 12 they suddenly felt really comfortable. The Conda was still giving me some pressure points though. I had to ditch them a few days after that because the side boas would get popped loose from my high backs constantly throughout the day.
> 
> I hear you as far as bearing the pain goes...it can get pretty bad for a few days. I've been consistently soaking my feet with epsom salt to help the bruising from breaking in two pairs of new boots within 4-5 weeks, but both pairs eventually packed down and out, stretched, and softened up a little. I'm still breaking in the Lasso's, but they've come a long way in a few weeks.
> 
> Boots will never be tighter/smaller than the first time you wear them because they'll be slowly packing down/out, stretching, and breaking down with every step you take and turn you make.


Well now that you say that I dont know if it was the right decision to sell the Maysis, maybe I should have waited, but I really couldnt. 

Too late to cry about it now, I will go with the Nitro anthem or Nitro team size 9.5 and just see how it goes. And yea the Conda thing is annoying, bad pressure points. 
Do you have any experiance with Nitro?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I rode the double boa Maysis for an entire season. They literally killed my feet by the end of the day. I hate the inner boa because it is too ridged, has no natural flex and cuts the circulation off with pench points. I stopped using the inner boa all together and that relieved alot of pain but got insane heel lift. My riding style is freestyle (jumping, spinning, buttering nonstop) and I'm sure that plays a role as well. My next two boots were the Nike Vapen and Nike Ites. Those two boot were so comfortable I rode with a smile all day and at the end of a full day of riding I didn't even need to take them off to go eat or have beers. The problem with Nike is they break down pretty bad. The liner packs out 2 full sizes and the stiffness breaks down from medium stiff to a soft park boot. This season I nervously followed Wiredsport's suggestions and measured my foot and downsized to a painful 9 1/2 Salomon Double Boa Dialogue (boa on the outside upper and lower). Now that they are molded to my feet I can ride the boot lightly tightened rather than tightened all the way and get zero heel lift and plenty of circulation and comfort. They still have retained their structure and perform better than any boot I have tried to this date. Everyday when I first put my foot in them my toes still press against the end but as soon as I tighten the liner and shell and strap in my board my toes have plenty of room to wiggle and my heel sucks deep into the heel cup of the boot. Its changed everything.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

benben said:


> Well now that you say that I dont know if it was the right decision to sell the Maysis, maybe I should have waited, but I really couldnt.
> 
> Too late to cry about it now, I will go with the Nitro anthem or Nitro team size 9.5 and just see how it goes. And yea the Conda thing is annoying, bad pressure points.
> Do you have any experiance with Nitro?


It happens man. At the end of the day I'm still glad I switched the Maysis for the Lasso just because of the conda and boas popping. I've unfortunately never even tried on a Nitro boot, but they make pretty killer boards if that's any consolation. Have you tried either of them on? If you could, I'd really recommend spending at least an hour in the shop with the potential pair on your feet just walking around and letting them kind of mold a bit. You want as many toes touching the end as possible, but not curling. Good luck!



Mystery2many said:


> I rode the double boa Maysis for an entire season. They literally killed my feet by the end of the day. I hate the inner boa because it is too ridged, has no natural flex and cuts the circulation off with pench points. I stopped using the inner boa all together and that relieved alot of pain but got insane heel lift. My riding style is freestyle (jumping, spinning, buttering nonstop) and I'm sure that plays a role as well. My next two boots were the Nike Vapen and Nike Ites. Those two boot were so comfortable I rode with a smile all day and at the end of a full day of riding I didn't even need to take them off to go eat or have beers. The problem with Nike is they break down pretty bad. The liner packs out 2 full sizes and the stiffness breaks down from medium stiff to a soft park boot. This season I nervously followed Wiredsport's suggestions and measured my foot and downsized to a painful 9 1/2 Salomon Double Boa Dialogue (boa on the outside upper and lower). Now that they are molded to my feet I can ride the boot lightly tightened rather than tightened all the way and get zero heel lift and plenty of circulation and comfort. They still have retained their structure and perform better than any boot I have tried to this date. Everyday when I first put my foot in them my toes still press against the end but as soon as I tighten the liner and shell and strap in my board my toes have plenty of room to wiggle and my heel sucks deep into the heel cup of the boot. Its changed everything.


I absolutely agree, the Conda is too rigid a piece of plastic and just digs into your foot instead of molding in any way. What amazes me is how popular of a boot it is, especially with this years model having the side boa's in a weird lower place that got popped loose by 3 different bindings of mine every ride. I too used to ride Nike Zoom Force One's and they were such an incredibly comfortable boot, but exactly like you said they packed out ~2 sizes and the ankle broke down from med/stiff to med/soft. They lasted around 150+ days of hard riding/hiking though so I guess I can't complain much. I also wish traditional laces weren't on their way out, I find much more comfort and precision tightening with them. Boas don't have that little bit of give that laces do. I tried the Salomon Dialogue on between the Maysis and Lasso, but I have narrow feet with high arches and I felt the Dialogue had a little bit too much room above the forefoot for my liking. They are very well made boots though, the liner is super high quality as well as the shell.. they just didn't fit my foot like I hoped and at the end of the day that's whats important


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

psklt said:


> It happens man. At the end of the day I'm still glad I switched the Maysis for the Lasso just because of the conda and boas popping. I've unfortunately never even tried on a Nitro boot, but they make pretty killer boards if that's any consolation. Have you tried either of them on? If you could, I'd really recommend spending at least an hour in the shop with the potential pair on your feet just walking around and letting them kind of mold a bit. You want as many toes touching the end as possible, but not curling. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree, the Conda is too rigid a piece of plastic and just digs into your foot instead of molding in any way. What amazes me is how popular of a boot it is, especially with this years model having the side boa's in a weird lower place that got popped loose by 3 different bindings of mine every ride. I too used to ride Nike Zoom Force One's and they were such an incredibly comfortable boot, but exactly like you said they packed out ~2 sizes and the ankle broke down from med/stiff to med/soft. They lasted around 150+ days of hard riding/hiking though so I guess I can't complain much. I also wish traditional laces weren't on their way out, I find much more comfort and precision tightening with them. Boas don't have that little bit of give that laces do. I tried the Salomon Dialogue on between the Maysis and Lasso, but I have narrow feet with high arches and I felt the Dialogue had a little bit too much room above the forefoot for my liking. They are very well made boots though, the liner is super high quality as well as the shell.. they just didn't fit my foot like I hoped and at the end of the day that's whats important


I remember when trying the softer Nitro I just felt home for the first time ever I believe the toes were touching but not curling, I tried half a size down and it was too much. I tried a bit stiffer Nitro but it had one pressure point, didnt like it much, but thinking about it, maybe a stiffer one is a better choice for the long run. the soft was 6 the stiffer 7. I am not advance at all and I love powder and trees, I do want to learn how to carve well without my board chattering which happens to me sometime, someone told me thats cause of the model of my board which is a lib tech trs 157, but I doubt that, and that is a different disscussion lol.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

benben said:


> I remember when trying the softer Nitro I just felt home for the first time ever I believe the toes were touching but not curling, I tried half a size down and it was too much. I tried a bit stiffer Nitro but it had one pressure point, didnt like it much, but thinking about it, maybe a stiffer one is a better choice for the long run. the soft was 6 the stiffer 7. I am not advance at all and I love powder and trees, I do want to learn how to carve well without my board chattering which happens to me sometime, someone told me thats cause of the model of my board which is a lib tech trs 157, but I doubt that, and that is a different disscussion lol.


I'd say either one would be okay, the 6 would be more forgiving and playful but would eventually break down to a 5 or so. Stiffer boot is gonna help you lay into a carve better, but my boots are rated a 6/10 and they're plenty stiff enough to rail carves. The TRS is a solid board, but that rockered mid section is definitely going to make you wash out quicker on long hard carves. I have a GNU Rider's Choice which is almost the same as the trs, I can carve in soft stuff but anything more than quick short carves it washes out.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Correct me if i'm wrong but I feel like a lot of people also don't fit that well into their correct mondo size because they have wide feet. Wide feet would make the correct size feel even tighter.


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

I personally have a narrow foot


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

psklt said:


> Are all of your toes touching the end? Are any of them curled? My feet hurt pretty dang bad the first few days with the Maysis, but then around day 10 or 12 they suddenly felt really comfortable.


I had the exact same experience with my Salomon Malamutes, the first 10 days were awkward and painful and then suddenly, they were the most comfortable boots I have ever worn. Boots are the hardest thing to get just right but I was so happy on my last trip out that they finally felt dialled in the way I wanted them.


----------

